# pastiol



## promezfayth (Dec 2, 2012)

HELLO,

I been really tryin to make myself familiar with the shirt business. It is something i really like to do. Just so much to learn. I have been using logo design studio software and also the software for my cameo silhouette which i do my shirts with. I want to get into pastiol transfer but I am very confused and not sure what to do. I contact fm expressions because someone told me they were cheap and good but i do not understand what they requesting. I do no believe i have the file formats they want ai and something like cdr. So i am trying to see if someone can help me. I want to be able to make a submission for a few of my designs to a good compan....If anyone has knowledge or able to hit me let me no thanks.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

AI = Adobe Illustrator 
CRD = Corel Draw

What software do you use for your graphics?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They want vector graphics (not bitmap). The program doesn't matter, just publish to a PDF.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

